# Mountain Lion?



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)

Another game cam pic sent to me from a friend. Taken in NW Travis County near Jonestown. Told him I would ask the experts. What do you think? Definitely not a Chupa.....


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Can you get a larger version?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm goin with spider monkey.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I was also thinking monkey. If that is a leg of a feeder in the background and it is normal size about 1 1/2" to 2" tubing/pipe and compare it to the size of the animal. Then it would be a very small lion.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I am going with Triple F. It looks like some type of monkey.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Looks like a domestic kitty cat to me. Way to small to be a lion. -Roach


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Could be a fox with the bushy tail? Hard to tell in that pic.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Ringtail?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

View attachment 227691


View attachment 227690


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Lemur


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

black panther kitten.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

If it was on the Frio in McMullen county I would definitely say snow monkey, the stories about them darn monkeys, priceless. rs


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

You are right about that, when the stories came out, me and the buds were ready to go down there to hunt the monkeys and get paid by TPWD to do it!!!



Rusty S said:


> If it was on the Frio in McMullen county I would definitely say snow monkey, the stories about them darn monkeys, priceless. rs


----------



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)

Larger picture (hopefully)


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Chupacabra without a doubt!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I say a small grey fox


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

may be a ringtail


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I was gonna say ringtail cat as well, although that'd be a purdy bigun.


----------



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)

For comparison


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Look at the small, skinny forearms... definately a Monkey!

Or a Mink. Tail's not bushy enough for me to think fox.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wierd looking. I don't think its ringtail cat.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

triple f said:


> I'm goin with spider monkey.


Triple F,

At first I thought you were joking. But it does look like a freakin' spider monkey.

Hey, make sure you keep those monkeys on your own darn lease .... I'm having enough problems keeping cows, horses, donkeys, racoons and squirrels out of my feeder.

Monkeys???? You gotta be freakin' kidding me!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

ringtail has shorter legs, and can see the Rings like a ****. Sorry, but spider monkey talk has me thinking about this. (some language)


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

A mutant ringtail monkey lemur


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

red tail fox


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

No look very close.... Could it be a baby Chuppa ???


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

The dark line of fur on top of the tail makes me think it's a gray fox with a skinny tail.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Somebody let their monkey out.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

Solid Action said:


> Chupacabra without a doubt!


X2


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

King Lemur...


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like a lion 2me.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to agree with some sort of escaped monkey. If the photo has not been altered in any way there are no animals native to texas that have long thin legs and extremely long tails (As long as if not longer than the body) like that. Mountain lions, even cubs, have shorter more powerful legs.

Jagarundi, Margay, and Ocelots all still have more stocky legs than what is depicted in the photo.

Refer to this link for descriptions of the three mentioned above:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_lf_w7000_0150.pdf

Also, none of them are known to occur in the Northern Travis county area.

Although looking closer, it could be an extremely thin red phase Jagarundi after taking a closer look but then it's really hard to tell without a better look at the head. I am going to stick with someone's escaped pet monkey....


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

tx hunter....thats a ring tail,right???


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Rio, I'd have to say no... no obvious rings on the tail, the tail is not bushy and too thin, the legs are too long and thin, and there are no obvious large erect ears (Although the head it really hard to make out).


----------



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> I have to agree with some sort of escaped monkey. If the photo has not been altered in any way there are no animals native to texas that have long thin legs and extremely long tails (As long as if not longer than the body) like that. Mountain lions, even cubs, have shorter more powerful legs.
> 
> Jagarundi, Margay, and Ocelots all still have more stocky legs than what is depicted in the photo.
> 
> ...


The photo has not been altered. This is getting more interesting than I thought. An escaped monkey was not on my short list. I was leaning towards ringtail. I will ask if he can look for prints this weekend, but he says it's pretty rocky and gets a lot of other traffic. Thanks for the help and keep 'em coming. If you can save 3 guys in the middle of the GOM, you can identify and animal in the middle of TX!:texasflag


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Somebody start a monkey story thread, I have got a couple of doozies, I am serious. rs


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

triple f said:


> I'm goin with spider monkey.


X2!!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*i seen this before*

i've seen these before, while walking down a pipeline r.o.w just after dark 1 night, my bro was with me and we talked about it for days. we coudn't get a good look at it ,but we both seen the long tail and body shape. we just guessed it was something in the cat family. the one we seen wasn't very big either.


----------



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)

Seattle may have swayed me a bit. Jagarundi! Just wandered a little north in search of water. That's why he didn't stop at Lake Travis.


----------



## crr721 (Nov 15, 2006)

looks like a Ringtail Cat


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

3 out of 4 experts agree it is a monkey! ......according to my 8,4,3 year old kids. My 6 year old says it is a coyote.


----------



## superlooper76 (Aug 1, 2009)

looks like a wampus kitty to me


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

ThaT's Uncle Versy Ledbetter's **** huntin monkey!


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

ZenDaddy said:


> Triple F,
> 
> At first I thought you were joking. But it does look like a freakin' spider monkey.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. I thought monkey immediately, but wasn't about to throw that opinion out there on this board until I had some company. It looks safe enough to enter the water now.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Montana Elk (LLama)......might as wellthrow it in there with the monkey's, foxes, etc


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe with all these experienced eyes around that you couldn't tell a lion from a Fossa? 

Ooops, I ain't in Madagascar anymore am I? Should have taken that left on Albuquerque rather than that right!! Ohhh Well, never mind!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

*Swift Fox (Vulpes velox)*

The Swift Fox or Kit Fox is about the size of a house cat and is the smallest of the American foxes. It has pale yellow fur with brownish ears and a black spot at the base of its tail and at the tip.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's another picture.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Ringtail

http://bss.sfsu.edu/holzman/courses/Fall02 projects/Ringtail.htm


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

A skinny elephant.....wait....oh , thats a tail.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Ringtail
> 
> http://bss.sfsu.edu/holzman/courses/Fall02 projects/Ringtail.htm


I hope you're using the ringtail pics to prove it is not a ringtail. Not even close.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> The Swift Fox or Kit Fox is about the size of a house cat and is the smallest of the American foxes. It has pale yellow fur with brownish ears and a black spot at the base of its tail and at the tip.




Methinks he might of got it. 

I never thought of a Kit. My first inclination is to relate them to the Mojave area, but they do have a much wider range, and critters don't seem to make a habit of asking me where they can live.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I swear that half of the guys on this board are on something.... That is def a monkey!!!


----------



## gasag (Aug 11, 2005)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> Methinks he might of got it.
> 
> I never thought of a Kit. My first inclination is to relate them to the Mojave area, but they do have a much wider range, and critters don't seem to make a habit of asking me where they can live.


Methinks I agree. Never heard of it before. Good work.

KIT :cheers:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao......it does look like a monkey.............but my first guess was the ringtail too. But a fox is running a close 2nd.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

hey hey its a monkey..... it looks like that fox in that pic to me ,but you never know, it could be a monkey, or a chupacabra ..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Jus a plain ole monkey thats all. 

Charlie


----------

